# Shameless plug!



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Gav after watching your latest video it only proves what i already knew, that your legendary skills are such an insperation to us all. I love the disproving of the myth. I knew your car wouldnt be so slow but i had no idea it would be that quick, and with so much wheel spin lol. Have you done a times 0-100km/h run yet. that would be interesting to see.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> There's also a special guest appearance from our old mate, Dear Leader!


The bathroom scene was hilarious! Very smooth - well done!


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd be shameless and throw a link to my latest electric car video up here:
> http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=PyUQ3WYBzAk


Hahaha very funny... great inspiration


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Great stuff Gav. I myself have also just bought a house (mine this Friday), so I can get back on track with my own EV after I move in


----------



## EVfanatic (Jun 23, 2008)

*digital gages*

Hi. Gavin how you doing?
Nice work you did on your EV project I saw all the steps and is very inspiring, I'm planning to convert my car to EV also....
One question ... Where did you buy those digital AMPS and VOLTS gage they look very nice.. please let me know my email is [email protected]
thank you 
Hope I see you again doing another project..
good luck..
Francisco


----------



## robau (Jun 26, 2008)

The Communist room... lol 
You'v got curtins right?? When I was over there it seemed the locals would rather sit in their lounge rooms at night with the curtins open and watch the rain out side with thier incandesent lighting streaming out the windows wile siting by the fire. But close the curtins........ 

Well I just found you here via thebackshed.com. Read your site. Watched the above video [on dialup after caching it] . Great stuff!

I'v got a big DC motor siting in my shed I can only just lift. Maybe I should actualy do something with it one of these days. Got it for nix. Not sure what its out of.
Now time I had a look about here.

Cheers

Rob


----------

